# Teensy Weensy Itsy Bitsy Progress



## snoman701 (Jul 1, 2017)

Life moves fast, but progress moves like molasses. I've been busy trying to set up the facilities still. Hanging drywall, procuring supplies, building chicken coops, etc. Still have about 8 sheets of drywall on the walls, then I have to get to the ceiling. Can't do all of the ceiling until I do the roof. Can't do the roof until I sharpen the axe. Can't sharpen the axe without fixing a hole in the bucket. Can't fix the hole in the bucket without sharpening the axe. A viscious cycle.

However! Two weeks ago there was a tiny bit of good fortune. While walking to my car on a busy street, I looked down and found a 10k gold ring that had been run over a ton of times. Most of the stones were cracked. So that was cool.

Then around the same time, I finally gave in and ordered a power supply for a Mettler AT201 scale that I purchased about four months ago now. I paid $35 for the scale because it looks like someone might have dropped a piano on it. Broke the expensive glass draft shield.

However, that can be replaced. Amazingly, I was able to find my scale standards. This is 20mg. (both immediately after walking by, and after letting the air settle for a minute) Oh, it's sitting on a piece of drywall, unsupported.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 1, 2017)

Plus last night I put a downpayment on a proper hood. Just have to go inspect it and pick it up in two weeks.

Unfortunately, I lost a good majority of my useful glassware in a windstorm. On a positive note, most of it was dirty. Had a branch fall and take out the tote it was in.

Here's the pics from above. Internet connectivity issues.


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2017)

I have used that same model for years. I think I paid about 100 times what you did so very good score!!


----------



## Fireflymetals (Jul 1, 2017)

Awesome to hear your progress. I built my own hood. After the third build it is looking good. The first two failed to suck. The upside is that i now have a better knowledge on how to build them. The downside is the 2k i have spent thus far. I figure you are making tbe better choice. 

I work in a 4500sqft warehouse. I think my next build is a pressure controlled enclosure so if i have a vapor escape it is also pushed up the fume control unit. 



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 1, 2017)

Progress is progress, no matter how little or large.

Thats a nice looking hood, hope it works well for you.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 23, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Progress is progress, no matter how little or large.
> 
> Thats a nice looking hood, hope it works well for you.



It's true...progress is progress. 

Spent the weekend installing and sanding drywall. Wife threw some primer on it so I could get this stuff in today. Still have to rig up a blower of some sort, drill a hole in the roof, plumb it all...ya know, the time consuming stuff. But, it's no longer sitting in the driveway, which is a huge step.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking good sir !


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking good snoman! Please secure those oxygen bottles.

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 23, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Looking good snoman! Please secure those oxygen bottles.
> 
> Dave



lol

When I took the picture I knew I should have moved them, they are both empty. I've seen one go before...I'm the last person that would leave a rocket unsecured.


----------



## Lou (Jul 23, 2017)

Suggest black epoxy floors in melt area, grey in lab


----------

